# alcohol free beer



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahoy all, how many of you guys drink non-alcoholic beer and what is it like taste wise? Not drunk now for a few months and I fancy a beer but without the alcohol.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Ahoy all, how many of you guys drink non-alcoholic beer and what is it like taste wise? Not drunk now for a few months and I fancy a beer but without the alcohol.


Get out now.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

And whats wrong with not drinking beer?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> And whats wrong with not drinking beer?


And you say that with Homer Simpson as your avatar aswell, im sickened:laugh:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha ok I forgot about that lol, but seriously though what's wrong with alcohol free beer?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Haha ok I forgot about that lol, but seriously though what's wrong with alcohol free beer?


It dosent have alchohal in it.

Kinda like riding the burd and being to told to stop before shooting your load.

The idea is correct the outcome is oh so wrong.


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

its not the same

an tastes like shit an gives you hangovers for no reason


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im not a fan either drink a beer or dont IMO, ive tasted becks non alcoholic and it hardly tastes any different TBH, but im still not a fan of it


----------



## DannyBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

They try and pap you off with it at some football grounds in Europe, tastes like shit, due to the fact being drunk is only in your head it does the damage though.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I at this moment wish that the GnT I was drinking last night was free of alcodeath. I really don't feel good and I've got to take my son to jj.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats the main reason for not wanting alchohol?? is it the calories or you just dont want to get drunk


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

It's mainly because I don't want to get drunk but I still like the taste of beer.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> It's mainly because I don't want to get drunk but I still like the taste of beer.


We're the opposite then. I want to get drunk but even the smell of beer makes me physically sick (nevermind drinking it).


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> We're the opposite then. I want to get drunk but even the smell of beer makes me physically sick (nevermind drinking it).


Drink spirits then.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

either drink a beer or have yourself a pepsi


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Pepsi FTW!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I drink non alcoholic - coz if I get pissed or slightly carried away I can feel the lack of energy in my legs for about 4 days...personally I don't mind Becks Blue or Cobra A.F, I'd rather have the taste (or similar if you wanna get fussy) and be able to train the next day...sometimes they do tend to dehydrate you so if you feel that about to happen make sure you get a couple of pints of water down your neck before going to sleep.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Drink spirits then.


That's what I do. But they're more expensive than beer. Far more. I'm better off drinking before I leave the house.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

The reason why I stopped drinking was because I found that I could manage 24 pints of guiness in one session and not be bothered by it so I stopped while I noticed and haven't looked back, but I do miss the taste so that's why I asked everyone on their opinion of non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

pissed right now so will be honest and say non alcoholic beer is pretty shit (and i've had lots) Better than non-alcoholic is low-alcohol if you want a more beer taste. Carling C2 completely different in taste!!!


----------

